# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  هل تريد ان تعرف من يستعمل اشتراكك؟ IP Scan هام لمستخدمي ال Wireless

## المهندس

هل تريد ان تعرف من يستعمل اشتراكك؟ IP Scan هام لمستخدمي ال Wireless


السلام عليكم ...
كثير منا من يستحدم ال DSL عن طريق Wirelwss Router بدون عمل Secure للشبكة ...
يعني يمكن لاي شخص استخدام اشتراكك بدون علمك ...

IP Scan برنامج بسيط بـ 108KB فقط يقوم بمسح كل IPs التي يعطيها الRouter و يبين من يستعمل الشبكة حاليا ...
كل ما عليك فعله هو ادخال IP Range ثم Start فيظهر Online IP وايضا Host Name و Workgroup تبعه وبذلك تعرف من يستخدم حسابك ...

البرنامج مع المرفقات ...

مع التمنيات بالفائدة للجميع ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا 


موضوعك رائع

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مشكور على البرنامج يعطيك العافية

----------


## المهندس

هل تريد ان تعرف من يستعمل اشتراكك؟ IP Scan هام لمستخدمي ال Wireless


السلام عليكم ...
كثير منا من يستحدم ال DSL عن طريق Wirelwss Router بدون عمل Secure للشبكة ...
يعني يمكن لاي شخص استخدام اشتراكك بدون علمك ...

IP Scan برنامج بسيط بـ 108KB فقط يقوم بمسح كل IPs التي يعطيها الRouter و يبين من يستعمل الشبكة حاليا ...
كل ما عليك فعله هو ادخال IP Range ثم Start فيظهر Online IP وايضا Host Name و Workgroup تبعه وبذلك تعرف من يستخدم حسابك ...

البرنامج مع المرفقات ...

مع التمنيات بالفائدة للجميع ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا 


موضوعك رائع

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مشكور على البرنامج يعطيك العافية

----------

